# Carlson's Chokes



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey been considering getting a Carlson's choke for my SX3. I was looking more so at the Mid Range choke than the Extended Range Choke. Basically I'll be shooting mostly decoying birds that are going to be anywhere from 15-35 yards in the fall and pass shooting snows in the spring. Only questions I have will it pattern better than the Factory Modified that comes with the SX3, and what is the maximum range for this choke? Also anyone have any suggestions on load/brands. Right now I've been shooting 3" BB Experts and it seems to be killing pretty good. For snows I was thinking 3 1/2" BB Experts

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

With the exception of a set of Haydels for my BPS, about all I use in my shotguns anymore are Carlson'e Extended Steel Chokes...

I use the MId-Range for 90% or more of my hunting. The Mid-Range works just peachy with 2's-BB's out to 45 yards which is about as far as I care to shoot...


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

WHY WASTE THE MONEY? Nice close in,feet down decoying birds,factory "mod" does the job just fine,snows,well consider the long range choke,It'll hold a tighter pattern at longer ranges and maybe consider a better brand of ammo,something with longer range performance,them snows are tough buggers :sniper: Carlson are a great choke.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Choke performance can really be as individual as a gun itself. A choke that works great in one gun may not work worth a darn in the next.
I purchased a couple of Carlson extended chokes for my 20 ga O/U and they made a significant difference in the pattern distribution and density over the factory chokes, particularly with steel shot. I bought a set for my sons 12 ga O/U and will be testing them as soon as the weather permits.

One unique situation I have is a set of four tenners for my 20 ga. I really didn't expect much of a pattern utilizing only a 12 " tube in a 28" barrel. I was not impressed when shot through the factory "full" choke so I bought an extended X-full and was absoulutely amazed. At 20 yards I got a 18" pattern a dove would have trouble getting through and at 30 yards a teal wouldn't survive. 
I shot #2 & #3 steel (20 ga) decoying Canadas through the extended X-full and within 30 yards they all hit the ground dead.

You really just have to spend the money and try them. Hint: I bought mine in the bargan cave at Cabela's ($5-$18) so I wouldn't have much invested if they didn't work out. so far they have


----------



## okiefolder (Feb 27, 2009)

i need to know what choke would have the best pattern in me remington. i wont a full or extra full


----------

